# High blood pressure - I guess it's time to medicate ?



## kingrollo (28 Nov 2022)

My lowest reading in the past week has been 143/85 ......highest 164/87.

Can understand why it's suddenly gone up. I'm cycling around 70 miles a week - go to the gym with weights 3 times a week.

My diet is probably better than it's ever been due to slimming world - I've even cut out cereal !!! And have lost around 7lb in weight 
(Now 11.11 for a 5ft 7 guy)

Done tests first thing in morning & last at night.

I really don't want to medicate - but have a feeling I'm running the stroke gauntlet with those figures .

Will of course chat to GP asap - but any experience advice on here welcome. 

I am 59.


----------



## Sharky (29 Nov 2022)

My understanding is that blood pressure will vary through the day, so best to take a reading at the same time each day. Also exercise is meant to reduce blood pressure by strengthening the heart but during and immediately afterwards can be raised. 

Over the last few years, I've had to have various checkups at our local hospital. The readings I see on their machines are often much higher than the ones I take myself at home. The nurses have never commented on the readings. 

You must be at or close to the age when you start getting invited for loads of tests and checks. Make sure you take them up and/or see your GP.


----------



## kingrollo (29 Nov 2022)

Sharky said:


> My understanding is that blood pressure will vary through the day, so best to take a reading at the same time each day. Also exercise is meant to reduce blood pressure by strengthening the heart but during and immediately afterwards can be raised.
> 
> Over the last few years, I've had to have various checkups at our local hospital. The readings I see on their machines are often much higher than the ones I take myself at home. The nurses have never commented on the readings.
> 
> You must be at or close to the age when you start getting invited for loads of tests and checks. Make sure you take them up and/or see your GP.



As per my posts the blood pressure readings are done at home at approx the same time each day.


----------



## a.twiddler (29 Nov 2022)

What are you testing with? It would be a good start to be doing testing with a GP approved BP machine with an upper arm cuff rather than a wrist monitor, for example. Were you testing BP from time to time before you started having concerns about your BP? Are you sure that your BP monitor is OK? Has anything in your life or environment changed recently? Stress? I expect the GP would ask these and other questions about your lifestyle. Usually the first thing is to suggest lifestyle changes but it looks like you are aware of that and probably doing it already.

BP is very variable, might be raised for no apparent reason and settle down again but if it persists, obviously you need to do something about it. It would do no harm to talk to your GP in the meantime. Quite often, if you have a BP done at the surgery, it will be higher than if you were relaxed at home. This is well known and the GP would take that into account. It's known as "white coat syndrome". If they were concerned, they would get you to test your BP regularly for at least a week or more, maybe fit you up with a 24 hour monitor to get an average, before even thinking about medication. 

Most people discover that they have high BP by accident, eg if they go to their GP for something else, or have a hospital appointment. At least you are ahead there.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Nov 2022)

I discovered I had high blood pressure in 2012 and have been on statins ever since without any adverse side effects. My BP dropped quite quickly and has been at a normal level for several years. Go and see your GP. If you get side effects, the doctors will just change your meds to something that suits you better. It's really very simple.


----------



## kingrollo (29 Nov 2022)

a.twiddler said:


> What are you testing with? It would be a good start to be doing testing with a GP approved BP machine with an upper arm cuff rather than a wrist monitor, for example. Were you testing BP from time to time before you started having concerns about your BP? Are you sure that your BP monitor is OK? Has anything in your life or environment changed recently? Stress? I expect the GP would ask these and other questions about your lifestyle. Usually the first thing is to suggest lifestyle changes but it looks like you are aware of that and probably doing it already.
> 
> BP is very variable, might be raised for no apparent reason and settle down again but if it persists, obviously you need to do something about it. It would do no harm to talk to your GP in the meantime. Quite often, if you have a BP done at the surgery, it will be higher than if you were relaxed at home. This is well known and the GP would take that into account. It's known as "white coat syndrome". If they were concerned, they would get you to test your BP regularly for at least a week or more, maybe fit you up with a 24 hour monitor to get an average, before even thinking about medication.
> 
> Most people discover that they have high BP by accident, eg if they go to their GP for something else, or have a hospital appointment. At least you are ahead there.



It's a proper omron blood pressure monitor. I usually test for a week twice year - it's not been this high before. (It's all logged on an app !!!)


----------



## kingrollo (29 Nov 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I discovered I had high blood pressure in 2012 and have been on statins ever since without any adverse side effects. My BP dropped quite quickly and has been at a normal level for several years. Go and see your GP. If you get side effects, the doctors will just change your meds to something that suits you better. It's really very simple.



That's not my concern - I know If won't take bp tablets for a week I won't get side effects - but over time you get the effects - and need more meds to counter the side effects.

It's a train In really don t want to get on.


----------



## vickster (29 Nov 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I discovered I had high blood pressure in 2012 and have been on statins ever since without any adverse side effects. My BP dropped quite quickly and has been at a normal level for several years. Go and see your GP. If you get side effects, the doctors will just change your meds to something that suits you better. It's really very simple.



Why are you taking statins for high blood pressure?
Cholesterol high too?
Different medication for BP?


----------



## vickster (29 Nov 2022)

kingrollo said:


> That's not my concern - I know If won't take bp tablets for a week I won't get side effects - but over time you get the effects - and need more meds to counter the side effects.
> 
> It's a train In really don t want to get on.



What side effects do you anticipate developing over time? There are different types of medication for high BP which may or may not cause you side effects.
Best discuss with your GP, get a 24 hour monitoring done?


----------



## kingrollo (29 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> What side effects do you anticipate developing over time? There are different types of medication for high BP which may or may not cause you side effects.
> Best discuss with your GP, get a 24 hour monitoring done?



The most common side effect I hear is an inability to get your HR up when exercising.

Another one (guy at our club) suffered with extreme fatigue - he quit cycling in the end.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Nov 2022)

First port of call is have a GP appointment


----------



## Joffey (29 Nov 2022)

Doesn't sound that high. Get to the Docs.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2022)

kingrollo said:


> My lowest reading in the past week has been 143/85 ......highest 164/87.
> 
> Can understand why it's suddenly gone up. I'm cycling around 70 miles a week - go to the gym with weights 3 times a week.
> 
> ...



Talk to your GP.


----------



## kingrollo (29 Nov 2022)

I AM Going to GP. Please stop posting this.

Just wondered what drugs anyone uses to control BP - and any effects on cycling.


----------



## SuffolkBlue (29 Nov 2022)

kingrollo said:


> I AM Going to GP. Please stop posting this.
> 
> Just wondered what drugs anyone uses to control BP - and any effects on cycling.



I take Lisinopril 20mg (ACE inhibitor) once a day. I have done since around 2005 (family BP issues - I'm told we have a genetic predisposition). It has absolutely no effect on my cycling or any exercise whatsoever. In fact exercise is encouraged (as well as a "healthy lifestyle" of course). I have an annual review with a single blood test to check kidney function plus a BP diary to submit to GP.
No statins or similar have ever been required and I have never had to take anything else.
Beta blockers such as atenolol slow the heart rate and will affect ability to raise heart rate during exercise but they are only used when other BP medications haven't worked.
All the best and hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## HarryTheDog (29 Nov 2022)

I have been on Ramapril 2.5mg for 5 years, does not effect me in any way . When I started on it I remember a performance improvement.


----------



## vickster (29 Nov 2022)

ACE inhibitors (the ones ending in pril) can cause a cough but there’s another class that acts in the same way that is less likely to if experienced


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> ACE inhibitors (the ones ending in pril) can cause a cough but there’s another class that acts in the same way that is less likely to if experienced



Yeah I get the cough 😥


----------



## kingrollo (29 Nov 2022)

SuffolkBlue said:


> I take Lisinopril 20mg (ACE inhibitor) once a day. I have done since around 2005 (family BP issues - I'm told we have a genetic predisposition). It has absolutely no effect on my cycling or any exercise whatsoever. In fact exercise is encouraged (as well as a "healthy lifestyle" of course). I have an annual review with a single blood test to check kidney function plus a BP diary to submit to GP.
> No statins or similar have ever been required and I have never had to take anything else.
> Beta blockers such as atenolol slow the heart rate and will affect ability to raise heart rate during exercise but they are only used when other BP medications haven't worked.
> All the best and hope this helps.
> Bill



Thanks. That's great.

I think it's genetic in my family. I suffer mildly from depression and I am never great this time of year - this is a right kick in the nuts as it is something I've strived so hard to avoid.


----------



## kingrollo (29 Nov 2022)

HarryTheDog said:


> I have been on Ramapril 2.5mg for 5 years, does not effect me in any way . When I started on it I remember a performance improvement.



Interesting - my performance has dropped off - even before I checked my BP - I put it down too winter/kit/bike ......but maybe it's the high BP.


----------



## Bazzer (29 Nov 2022)

I've been on 5mg Amlodipine for about 4 years. 
BP was elevated but not high. Thought to be age related, but I am conscious of genetics. The doctor acknowledged there were no changes which could be made to weight, diet or exercise, which could improve matters, so gave me a choice as to whether or not to take tablets. But having seen stroke victims first hand, it was to me, a no brainer.
No effects noticed with exercise.


----------



## a.twiddler (29 Nov 2022)

I have been on BP meds for 20 years now. My experience has been that any side effects would be more prevalent when you first start medication but become unnoticeable once you have been taking them for a while. There is a choice of medication out there, and if something causes you problems, the GP can offer alternatives. As for effects on cycling, I've always been more of a leisure cyclist, ie slow, but I can still do the same sort of distances that I used to do despite being older.


----------



## kingrollo (29 Nov 2022)

Bazzer said:


> I've been on 5mg Amlodipine for about 4 years.
> BP was elevated but not high. Thought to be age related, but I am conscious of genetics. The doctor acknowledged there were no changes which could be made to weight, diet or exercise, which could improve matters, so gave me a choice as to whether or not to take tablets. But having seen stroke victims first hand, it was to me, a no brainer.
> No effects noticed with exercise.



Yep - that's exactly the position/ thought mode .

I've been pretty down the last few weeks and really fed up / irritable - cause and effect ?


----------



## vickster (29 Nov 2022)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Yeah I get the cough 😥



Tell your Dr you want to try an ARB (aka A2A)


----------



## Joffey (29 Nov 2022)

kingrollo said:


> I AM Going to GP. Please stop posting this.
> 
> Just wondered what drugs anyone uses to control BP - and any effects on cycling.



I used to take Ramipril - no effects on me other than lowering my blood pressure for a bit. I lost a couple of stone and they took me off it.


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (29 Nov 2022)

Ramipril also made my Vibration White Finger/HAVS considerably worse with serious blanching of my fingers at slight changes in temperature. The cough I was prepared to put up with (All this was pre-Covid). Now on Losartan


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Nov 2022)

kingrollo said:


> I AM Going to GP. Please stop posting this.
> 
> Just wondered what drugs anyone uses to control BP - and any effects on cycling.



Atenolol 50mg and Candesartan 8mg, daily. Been on BP medication since age 49, after a heart attack (now 75). The medication has been varied by GP, over the years. I have not experienced any side effects that I have noticed. 

I too am reluctant to take medication because of possible side effects. My advice is, discuss this with your GP, in my case, attention to diet, and, exercise has minimised dosage, if not completely eliminated need for medication.

I still cycle, approximately 150 miles per month, although, I have acquired an e-bike this year.

Good luck, hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Milzy (29 Nov 2022)

Please don’t drink and eat before your test. Caffeine is bad. We have occupational health test ultra runners after dinner and they’re buzzing on hours of coffee then told they need intervention. They get home test and it’s perfect.


----------



## Bazzer (29 Nov 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Yep - that's exactly the position/ thought mode .
> 
> I've been pretty down the last few weeks and really fed up / irritable - cause and effect ?


Yes, chat it through with your GP. There are options.
If you don't have one already, I'd suggest taking a spreadsheet of your readings. I took a week's worth of readings, twice a day, at different times of the day, with 5 minute intervals between each reading and averaged out. That way the daily fluctuations get ironed out. 
I then did the same for a month after being prescribed and took all the readings to the follow up appointment, for the GP to check if he had got the dose correct. As it happens he nailed it first time.
I use the same spreadsheet to do random weekly checks, so that I can keep an eye on things. Which is also handy for when a med review is called, or my BP is checked for other reasons.
You GP will also probably warn you that unless it's your lifestyle, which from your post it would seem not, once you are on meds, you are on them for life.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> Tell your Dr you want to try an ARB (aka A2A)



Will bring it up at review


----------



## slowmotion (29 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> Why are you taking statins for high blood pressure?
> Cholesterol high too?
> Different medication for BP?



I didn't expect The Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## vickster (29 Nov 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I didn't expect The Spanish Inquisition.



No one ever does 
Just puzzled as to why you’re taking a statin for high BP (it was the middle of the night!)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> No one ever does
> Just puzzled as to why you’re taking a statin for high BP (it was the middle of the night!)



Why were you awake and posting in the middle of the night?


----------



## kingrollo (29 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Why were you awake and posting in the middle of the night?



Yes that's raising my already raised bp ?

Come on @vickster we need answers ?


----------



## tom73 (29 Nov 2022)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Will bring it up at review


The GP or other HCP's use set hypotension pathways which they follow inc different drugs which drug they move you to is up to them.
If you tell them about your cough they will try you on a different one. Just don't expect it to be one you wish to try.


----------



## vickster (29 Nov 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Yes that's raising my already raised bp ?
> 
> Come on @vickster we need answers ?



I couldn’t sleep 

I’m blessed with low BP


----------



## Jameshow (29 Nov 2022)

What are you doing preceding your blood pressure check. 
.coffee and tea are known to raise it. 

Which way is your weight going? if it's falling keep at it and hold off the meds to see if further loss of weight helps. 

Any stresses? Might be worth chatting to someone about it. I know we're not very good at it! 

Most of all keep riding!


----------



## presta (29 Nov 2022)

I've just been to the surgery with the week's worth of BP measurements they requested, and it's closed all day for 'training'.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Nov 2022)

presta said:


> I've just been to the surgery with the week's worth of BP measurements they requested, and it's closed all day for 'training'.



Did that raise your BP?


Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## tom73 (29 Nov 2022)

presta said:


> I've just been to the surgery with the week's worth of BP measurements they requested, and it's closed all day for 'training'.



Must have the drug rep round selling the latest high end wonder drug.


----------



## kingrollo (4 Dec 2022)

GP didn't offer medication - 24 hour monitoring to be arranged in due course.


----------



## tom73 (4 Dec 2022)

kingrollo said:


> GP didn't offer medication - 24 hour monitoring to be arranged in due course.



Very sensible starting point as pre treatment pathway they will be wanting to assess a much wider range of readings. 
A much clearer picture will help work out if interventions are required. Also helps spot rouge elevated reading taken at time of consultation.


----------



## DCLane (8 Dec 2022)

@kingrollo - I hope it gets resolved.

My BP also seems to be high - along with a higher resting heart rate - as a result of a nasty Covid bout in July. The doctor called me in for a BP test this morning, resulting in 132 / 86. As I'm 52, and have had it much higher previously when I was over-weight, my guess is they'll be monitoring me just in case as well but it's not as high as yours.


----------



## tom73 (8 Dec 2022)

@DCLane Covid the gift that keeps giving


----------



## oldwheels (8 Dec 2022)

Sharky said:


> My understanding is that blood pressure will vary through the day, so best to take a reading at the same time each day. Also exercise is meant to reduce blood pressure by strengthening the heart but during and immediately afterwards can be raised.
> 
> Over the last few years, I've had to have various checkups at our local hospital. The readings I see on their machines are often much higher than the ones I take myself at home. The nurses have never commented on the readings.
> 
> You must be at or close to the age when you start getting invited for loads of tests and checks. Make sure you take them up and/or see your GP.



There is a well known thing called “ White coat syndrome”. Nurses doing your blood pressure are probably aware of this and make a mental deduction but write down the actual reading.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Dec 2022)

kingrollo said:


> GP didn't offer medication - 24 hour monitoring to be arranged in due course.



24 hr monitoring is a pita but in my case shows average acceptable BP levels but a spot check mostly comes up slightly too high.


----------



## All uphill (8 Dec 2022)

I am not qualified to advise you, but I'm happy to share my experience. 

In 2007 (age 52) I was overweight and in a job I found very stressful; a routine healthcheck at work picked up that I had high BP and frequent tachycardia. 

I elected to make lifestyle changes before medicating. Changing job very quickly got me back into the borderline high BP region. Years later I decided to gradually make more changes, mainly to improve my quality of life; giving up alcohol, coffee helped as did reducing my weight (10kg lost). Reducing my salt intake made a big difference. 

If I eat a takeaway meal now, or drink one coffee I experience the old familiar symptoms of high BP.

For me this works, and is easy, but I'm aware that giving stuff up can be difficult for many people. 

I'm now 67 and use no medicines.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> There is a well known thing called “ White coat syndrome”. Nurses doing your blood pressure are probably aware of this and make a mental deduction but write down the actual reading.



Time before last when I was having my annual check up the nurse gave up in the end and asked me to do some readings at home and send them in.


----------



## tom73 (8 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Time before last when I was having my annual check up the nurse gave up in the end and asked me to do some readings at home and send them in.



That's one way , waiting a few minutes waiting for people to relax before trying is common approach and trends to work.
Really bad suffers of white coat syndrome like my mate will often have it added to medical notes. So any HCP is aware it's an issue from the start.



oldwheels said:


> There is a well known thing called “ White coat syndrome”. Nurses doing your blood pressure are probably aware of this and make a mental deduction but write down the actual reading.


 
Standard practice is more a let's try later approach. It's clinical impossible to second guess a true figure.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> That's one way , waiting a few minutes waiting for people to relax before trying is common approach and trends to work.
> Really bad suffers of white coat syndrome like my mate will often have it added to medical notes. So any HCP is aware it's an issue from the start.
> 
> 
> ...



Our practice nurse told me she made people wait for about half an hour before taking them in for a BP test to allow them to relax. My reply was that in my case it put my BP up having to wait as I had lots of other urgent things to do,


----------



## tom73 (8 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Our practice nurse told me she made people wait for about half an hour before taking them in for a BP test to allow them to relax. My reply was that in my case it put my BP up having to wait as I had lots of other urgent things to do,



She lucky she can allow waiting that long her appointments must all be out.


----------

